# December 2019 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jan 5, 2020)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Along Came A Spider" by @oldhippy






 2. "Elephants in Monochrome" by @Bryan Pereira





 3. "Geese in the Evening Light" by @Dean_Gretsch





 4. "Cutest Model" by @waday





 5. "I got some exciting news today" by @MSnowy





 6. "#1 in Wood Ducks!" by @gnagel





 7.  "Grandma might have gotten run over by a reindeer but ..." by @MSnowy





 8. "Black Church Aurora" by @Vieri





 9. "Sky Theme" by @johngpt





10. "Cheetah Portrait" by @gnagel





11. "#1 from Reflections..." by @enezdez


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 5, 2020)

Well done everyone.......


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2020)

A very tough month to choose only one out of these fine photos.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 6, 2020)

wow some of the very very best here!


----------

